# PlayStation Experience Discussion Thread



## Simon (Dec 6, 2014)

*PlayStation Experience 2014 Event Discussion Thread*



*Livestream* ()

*Panel & Livestream Schedule: *


*Cool PSX videos:*
Between Shu Ferns with Tim Shafer
Between Shu Ferns with Gio Corsi
Between Shu Ferns with Adam Boyes Pt. 1 and Pt. 2
PlayStation 20th Anniversary Music Medley 

*Annoucements:*

[highlight]Updated on December 5, 2014 @ 3:47PM(EST)[/highlight]

● *Street Fighter V* is exclusive to PS4 and PC. ()
● *Super Stardust Ultra* has been announced for PS4! New planets, nine different game modes and a host of other awesome sequel stuff! ()
● *Amplitude* has its first PS4 gameplay unveiling. 60fps! (Video)
● *No Man's Sky* has got brand new trailer at The Game Awards, showcasing the Portal gameplay.  Amazing! (Trailer)

[highlight]Updated on December 6, 2014 @ 12:04PM(EST)[/highlight]

● *Until Dawn* will launch Summer 2015.
● *Bloodborne* had an epic trailer at TGA's.  Worth a watch for sure. (Trailer)
● *Godzilla* coming to PS4 and PS3 in Summer 2015. ()
● *Dungeon Defenders II* is coming exclusively to PS4/PC. ()

[highlight]Updated on December 6, 2014 @ 2:00PM(EST)[/highlight]

● *Uncharted 4* Gameplay Demo (Video)
● *Killstream* announced from Sony San Diego, a F2P 5v2v5 multiplayer game that "doesn't punish the player" for not paying
●*Bloodborne* Gameplay (Video)
● *Ultra Street Fighter IV* debuting exclusively on next-gen consoles on PS4. 
● *Killing Floor 2* announced with a trailer. Badass.
● *The Forest* making console exclusive debut on PS4.
● *Bastion* coming to PS4 and PS Vita.
● *Geometry Wars 3* is coming to Vita.
● *EA giving free games* for the enitre weekend: Need for Speed for Vita, Plants vs. Zombies 2 for PS4, and Mirror's Edge for PS3. 
● *Shovel Knight* coming to PS3, PS4, Vita (Trailer)

[highlight]Updated on December 6, 2014 @ 2:20PM(EST)[/highlight]

● *Bloodborne* has procedural dungeon aspect called 'Chalice' which you can play with others online.
● *Street Fighter V* has cross platform play on PS4 and PC!  Exclusivity for life of title!
● *Yakuza 5* is coming to PS4 in North America!  
● *Yakuza 4 and Dead Souls* available on PSN today!
● *Suikoden I and II* coming to PS Vita in North America!
● *Super Time Force Ultra* coming to PS4/Vita in 2015 with playable Shu Yoshida!

● *Broken Age: The Complete Story* coming to PS4 and Vita in 2015, day and date with part II release on PC.  
● *Grim Fandango* is available for PS4 and Vita in January!
● *Day of the Tentacles: Special Edition* launching simultaneously on PS4/Vita/PC/Mac/Linux!
● *Fat Princess Adventure* announced 
● *Wattam* announced, a new game from the creator of Katamari Damacy, Takahasi.  Awkward conference appearance though, check the fork!
● *What Remains of Edith Finch* a new game from Sony Santa Monica/Giant Sparrow Studios.  Looks pretty interesting.
● *The Order: 1886* trailer showed at PSX.  Inside airship gun battles.  Full demo on gamefloor.
● *Final Fantasy VII PC version* coming to PS4 exclusively.  Epic tier level trolling from SquareEnix.
● *Drawn to Life* from David Jaffe's new company is an Arena shooter based on teenagers notebook sketches.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2014)

So Capcom trademarked Devil May Cry and Dragon's Dogma recently, while Kobayashi, a producer of those games teased a game soon to be revealed AND they've posted a news piece in one of their official pages teasing DMC and Dragon's Dogma again.

I'm....still pessimistic about it. But I can't help and be excited. Don't let me down, Capcom. Make or break my decision for a PS4 cause I couldn't care less about it right now.


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2014)

Apparently Persona 5 has been teased at the event, please show gameplay.


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2014)

Uncharted 4 Gameplay Demo
[YOUTUBE]Ow2cL-pp6p8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2014)

FF7 fans can go fuck themselves, straight from the mouth of Squeenix.


----------



## Mako (Dec 6, 2014)

Square Enix, stay classy.


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nmwG6Sj1Yfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jing (Dec 6, 2014)

Square Enix are god tier trolls, holy shit that was great.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2014)

Simon said:


> [YOUTUBE]nmwG6Sj1Yfg[/YOUTUBE]



Boy, that was....pretty boring.

What the fuck do you even do in this game?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2014)

Get out of your mom's basement, kid.


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2014)

this is a video game thread god dammit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2014)

Treasure Island media, huh?

The more you know.


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2014)

All trailers are uploaded ()


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2014)

i was only hyped for USF4 port, SF5, Bastion and Yakuza..


I guess this means there's absolutely zero chance of any FF7 remake in the future


----------



## Jing (Dec 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i was only hyped for USF4 port, SF5, Bastion and Yakuza..
> 
> 
> I guess this means there's absolutely zero chance of any FF7 remake in the future



You'll take you're PC ports and you'll like it. Now please be excite for the inevitable Lightning Trilogy re-release and Type-0.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2014)

Man, I was watching when the Final Fantasy VII troll happened.  I think Squenix wins Troll of the Year.


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Wtf8udG3mjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 6, 2014)

where's DMC5


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't know what to think about the U4 gameplay. Guess it's just good old Uncharted?

Order 1886 is lovely
so is the lady in a towel being chased by some dude in that other game


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> where's DMC5


hopefully not in development and never will be.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2014)

Uncharted 4 is... definitely an Uncharted game. I mean I have to get it (I have to), but not much to comment on.

Bloodborne was always happening.

I remain optimistically cautious about No Man's Sky.

Looking forward to hearing more about David Jaffe's new shooter.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 6, 2014)

So considering it is Capcom and Street Fighter.  I guess it is safe to assume I can hold out on SF5 until the Ultra Super SF5 Extreme Turbo Edition Ultimate comes out a year after the release right? (and will be on all platforms too)


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2014)

Only if you want to echo the same tired and lame joke everyone else online keeps making and getting mollywhopped the second you go online.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 6, 2014)

[youtube]UoV27HhwuR4[/youtube]


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 6, 2014)

I was a little disappointed that San diego and Bartlet jones games are both multiplayer. shame.

and I was expecting a big 1st party announcement. nothing. maybe tomorrow.

other than that. pretty mediocre showing of indies and PC ports. not a worthy event considering its the 20th anniversary

all the other demos were already announced games. don't really care all that much for non-new stuff. uncharted. is a game i could care less about. not saying its a bad game. but not the kind of game I'd play. the order 1886 looks pretty good. so does bloodborne


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 6, 2014)

Hangat?r said:


> Only if you want to echo the same tired and lame joke everyone else online keeps making and getting mollywhopped the second you go online.



Seriously they have been doing the same thing since SF2, if you feel like you have gotten duped its your fault. In the end the later expansions arent for the casuals anyways


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2014)

The Order is the definition of mediocre. When it's not pretending to be a movie, it's the most generic cover shooter in existence.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Order is the definition of mediocre. When it's not pretending to be a movie, it's the most generic cover shooter in existence.





ChatraOrChakra said:


> have you played it mother fucker?



I think the Order 1886 looks pretty generic too,  but Chatra-whatever does make a funny point.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2014)

ChatraOrChakra said:


> have you played it mother fucker?



Gosh, guess I can't have an opinion about it then! Good thing you didn't make the same mistake I did and expressed your thoughts about how good and bad you think the game will be!

Oh, wait. You did.

Guess you just don't like it that I don't like it. 

It's shit, dude. Same goes for Until Dawn a.k.a Games are for nerds, movies with button promps are much better. Although Ghost Face's retarded brother, No Lips Clown Rapist makes it pretty hilarious. Has that "so bad it's good" vibe of Heavy Rain.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 7, 2014)

Eh, I'd be willing to give Until Dawn a try. 



I mean, this has got to be worth at least a quick look see.


----------



## Simon (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't know about you guys, but Yakuza 5 coming state side was a pretty crazy announcement.

People really fought to get that game localized.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 7, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Eh, I'd be willing to give Until Dawn a try.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, this has got to be worth at least a quick look see.



I was hoping she would lose that towel during the show


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 7, 2014)

> Suikoden I and II coming to PS Vita in North America!


here's hoping not totally shit sales so maybe we might get a handheld sequel someday.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 7, 2014)

DragonSlayer said:


> here's hoping not totally shit sales so maybe we might get a handheld sequel someday.



Did you forget Tierkreis and that one PSP game? Anyway, practically jizzed my shorts at that announcement.  Finally, I can get Suikoden II back. 

I hope they make a proper Suikoden 6 one day. They never got to Harmonia.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 7, 2014)

and no DMC5 or Fallout 4 Announcement


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 7, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> Did you forget Tierkreis and that one PSP game? Anyway, practically jizzed my shorts at that announcement.  Finally, I can get Suikoden II back.
> 
> I hope they make a proper Suikoden 6 one day. They never got to Harmonia.


Yeah, I meant a proper sequel.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2014)

Man, I kinda want to fight Kratos in Shovel Knight. That was pretty neat.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qqrLPp6n81Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------

